# How do i heat press a multicolor design, adhesive powder question



## Markermagic (Mar 3, 2010)

So how does heat pressing multi colored transfers work?

I made a multi colored print today (without adhesive powder)
that didnt quite take to the shirt

What is your process for it.. do you print one layer, add adhesive, then flash, then go from there repeating the process,
or do you print all layers and then add adhesive powder...

: )


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure if all Powders work the same or not. We only use one brand. 

Have you checked with your supplier or the manufacture? Check their website if it's too late today. They might have section for troubleshooting.


----------



## Markermagic (Mar 3, 2010)

well im using the ryonet adhesive powder..
I just wonder how other people do multi color designs with transfers


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Spread it on after you screen print all colors.


----------



## Markermagic (Mar 3, 2010)

Excellent, that was my next experiment.. but i thought id ask first!


----------



## fix (Jun 4, 2012)

Markermagic said:


> So how does heat pressing multi colored transfers work?
> 
> I made a multi colored print today (without adhesive powder)
> that didnt quite take to the shirt
> ...


can you tell me what you are trying to do? Being new to the world of Ts Im a bit confused. Are you pressing one colour then adding another? If so do you avoid laying one over the other? what is the adhesive for and is the flash (curing I assume) just for the adhesive?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash curing is to dry the ink. Not all the way, but enough so it's cured and ready for the heat press person to heat press it. 

You're not laying the colors on top of each other, but around each other if that makes sence. Except in the case of an underbase. 

A border when be a separate layer, that doesn't touch the color it's bordering.


----------



## fix (Jun 4, 2012)

selanac said:


> Flash curing is to dry the ink. Not all the way, but enough so it's cured and ready for the heat press person to heat press it.
> 
> You're not laying the colors on top of each other, but around each other if that makes sence. Except in the case of an underbase.
> 
> A border when be a separate layer, that doesn't touch the color it's bordering.


so you are using both screen printing and heatpress on the same T?


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Markermagic said:


> So how does heat pressing multi colored transfers work?
> 
> I made a multi colored print today (without adhesive powder)
> that didnt quite take to the shirt
> ...


Markermagic,

I still don't know why people use powder all the time? We make transfers all day with no powder. I think that your problem is using a flash to cure. You don't have enough control over the heat. Your first color down will get the most heat. You should buy a dryer if you are going to stay in the business.

Good luck,
[email protected]


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Fix,

This tread is talking about making Multi-color Plastisol transfers, not Heat Pressing. It's the Manufacturing of Plastisol Transfers so people like yourself can buy them, take them to a show, flea market, etc. and press them right there for the customer.


----------



## fix (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks selanac, that clears up a lot of confusion.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's understandable.


----------

